# Beautiful diamond bracelet



## chrismbee (Feb 15, 2011)

A lady walks into Harrods. She looks around, spots a  beautiful diamond bracelet and walks over to inspect it. As she bends over to  look more closely, she unexpectedly breaks wind. 

Very embarrassed, she looks  around nervously to see if anyone noticed her little whoops and prays that a  sales person was not anywhere near.

As she turns around, her worst  nightmare materializes in the form of a salesman standing right behind her - good looking as well as cool as a cucumber, he displays all of the qualities one  would expect of a professional in a store like Harrods.

He politely  greets the lady with, 'Good day, Madam. How may we help you  today?

Blushing and uncomfortable, but still hoping that the salesman  somehow missed her little 'incident' she asks, 'Sir, what is the price of this  lovely bracelet?'

He answers, "Madam - if you farted just looking at it -  you're going to poop yourself when I tell you the price".


----------



## shirl (Feb 15, 2011)

LMAO thanks for that! Brilliant


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 15, 2011)

shirl said:


> LMAO thanks for that! Brilliant



I agree, execellent  Sheena


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 16, 2011)

love it!!!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Like it !

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 16, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> A lady walks into Harrods. She looks around, spots a  beautiful diamond bracelet and walks over to inspect it. As she bends over to  look more closely, she unexpectedly breaks wind.
> 
> Very embarrassed, she looks  around nervously to see if anyone noticed her little whoops and prays that a  sales person was not anywhere near.
> 
> ...



This isn't as upmarket as Harrods but.......................................................
At the jobcenter, my time is 3.35, so Tia comes with me, well, while I was with the advisor yesterday, Tia was looking for jobs for me and she told me when she bent down she farted  and there was a man behind her!  I don't know who to feel sorry for  Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 16, 2011)

ROFL very good Chris you comedian


----------



## Bobbino (Feb 16, 2011)

Absolute quality


----------

